# Whos' going to the show in Oklahoma?



## Lurchi (May 31, 2015)

7th Annual Southern Oklahoma Bully Show
Saturday, September 05, 2015
Hardy Murphy Coliseum
Ardmore, OK

Really want to meet some people who have purchased, breed, etc. at the show. Ready to put down the $ for my first Bully. I am really stoked about going. Also going to the Oct 16 show in Texas. Need to learn as much as possible. If I am going to breed or not, etc, etc. Plus if I get a bully my mother in-law is leaving cuz she thinks the dogs are from Satan so HUGE bonus for me!!!!

So please let me know if you are going to be there as a spectator, breeder, whatever. Would love to siphon as much info from you as possible. Get some pics with the dogs. Really promote the Safety of the dogs here in Texas.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Lurchi (May 31, 2015)

No ones going? Bummer. Well we still got a month to go. Would like to know whos going. Get to meet some breeders or just those that own. Still got a lot of questions about temperament. One good thing tho is that the mother in law plans on leaving the house when I get one. She says they are mean and will eat her mutt. God I cant wait to get my first American Bully.


----------

